# Ibanez SRC6 Crossover 6-String Question



## Carl Kolchak

Can you tune these to E standard EADGBE w/o any intonation probs?


----------



## FretSpider

That's the standard tuning for the SRC6.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine it'll do it no problem. People have been tuning short-scale bases to E0 for years. 

I've also seen people tune their 30'' guitars to drop D a few time, sometimes even lower. I'd imagine you'll have no trouble.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've also seen people tune their 30'' guitars to drop D


----------



## Matt794

My SRC6 was intonated nearly perfectly right out of the box.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I ask because Ibby's site says they come from the factory tuned to E,B,G,D,A,E. I'm looking to playing it as a 6 baritone guitar.


----------



## celticelk

Carl Kolchak said:


> I ask because Ibby's site says they come from the factory tuned to E,B,G,D,A,E. I'm looking to playing it as a 6 baritone guitar.



For some off-the-wall reason, Ibanez lists their stock tunings high-to-low instead of low-to-high. The SRC6 comes set up for the tuning you want.


----------



## Matt794

In that case I'd imagine that there wouldn't be any issues since the only string that doesn't really intonate perfectly is E1. 

I haven't gotten around to stringing mine up with baritone strings yet because I've been enjoying E1 standard too much, but I also bought this with the intention of playing it as a baritone.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Well it looks as though my search for a new baritone is over. Thanks to everyone who responded. Your input is much valued.

So, what do you think of the stock pups in these?


----------



## Matt794

I think they sound pretty good. They're pretty hot when I play through anything high in gain, but they still have a good degree of clarity/definition.

I don't have many guitars with decent pickups to compare them too, but I don't really have a great ear for that kind of thing anyway.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Matt794 said:


> I think they sound pretty good. They're pretty hot when I play through anything high in gain, but they still have a good degree of clarity/definition.
> 
> I don't have many guitars with decent pickups to compare them too, but I don't really have a great ear for that kind of thing anyway.



I would tend to agree after listening to this. Am liking the sound of these more than most of the 8 string humbuckers I'm more used to listening to. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY7A_fUDniA


----------



## Matt794

That video actually convinced me to buy an SRC6. It definitely does the bass justice, since it's not hard to get tones like that even out of pretty mediocre hardware like a micro cube or a Blackstar HT5.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Carl Kolchak said:


> I would tend to agree after listening to this. Am liking the sound of these more than most of the 8 string humbuckers I'm more used to listening to.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY7A_fUDniA



Not a big fan of the tone, but yeah, I agree. I watched that and decided I needed one.  Although I wonder how it compares to the Schecter Ultra IV. Planned on getting one and installing a bridge humbucker with some routing.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I'm wondering how those mini humbuckers in the Ultra VI would sound in comparison to the EMG passives in the Ibby in high-gain scenarios?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine the Ibby would be better. The mini hums in the Schec are modeled after 'trons, which IMO aren't best for high gain or detuned sounds.


----------



## TemjinStrife

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd imagine the Ibby would be better. The mini hums in the Schec are modeled after 'trons, which IMO aren't best for high gain or detuned sounds.



I beg to differ 

My Ultra VI sounds great for high gain and detuned stuff, and also does a great job covering traditional bass duties. 

The SRC6's EMG-HZ setup with active preamp is more "bass-like" and will have a very different kind of compressed, clear character than the Ultra VI's grindier mini-hums or the Hellcat VI's snappier Jaguar-style single-coils.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

What's the opinion on the EMG passives in the Ibby?


----------



## TemjinStrife

They're clear, even-sounding, and modern. Great for bass work.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

TemjinStrife said:


> They're clear, even-sounding, and modern. Great for bass work.



Do they use the EMG quick de-tach cables?


----------



## Winspear

Not sure but +1 on the pickups, HZs are sweet and don't deserve some of the bad rep they get!


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Yeah. They sounded fine on the clips I heard, both as a bass and as a baritone guitar.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Has anyone replaced the stock pups on theirs?


----------



## Fulgrim

Sorry to bump a dead thread, but I have a related question.

Do you reckon the SRC6 would be OK with tuning down to B0 - like regular six-string bass tuning? BEADGC.
Basically, just like an SR7vii without the highest string.

Thoughts?


----------



## TemjinStrife

You would need a huge string or a light touch. Further, the huge string would need to be okay with a string-through bridge.

FWIW, .095 on E0 is a little loose for bass duties. B0 would need to be substantial.


----------



## celticelk

The Ibanez AGB205 is a 5-string 30.3" scale bass. It uses a .145 for the low B.


----------



## Winspear

^ Yeah, that would be about right. A .130 might cut it if you are happy with more guitar like feel.


----------



## Fulgrim

Thanks. I'd put a bass set on it so the strings would be pretty heavy. Anyone with any experience, would a bass string fit through the bridge?

Like I said, it would be like a poor man's SR7vii because I'd absolutely love to get my hands on one of those but I very much doubt I ever will&#8230;


----------



## Grindspine

My $0.02 is that the Ibanez Crossover bass is win. Those are so fun to play!


----------



## Fulgrim

Pretty sure I'll go for one and see what I can do with it.

Can anyone who owns one confirm if bass strings will fit through the bridge?


----------



## Matt794

The ferrules are only big enough to accommodate guitar strings so you'd at least have to deal with the ball ends being exposed. 

I asked a similar question not too long ago in another thread and I'm pretty sure I was told nothing bigger than a .095 or so could make it all the way through.


----------



## Fathand

Grindspine said:


> My $0.02 is that the Ibanez Crossover bass is win. Those are so fun to play!



I hope so. I just ordered one.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Matt794 said:


> The ferrules are only big enough to accommodate guitar strings so you'd at least have to deal with the ball ends being exposed.
> 
> I asked a similar question not too long ago in another thread and I'm pretty sure I was told nothing bigger than a .095 or so could make it all the way through.



The concern is not just the ferrules, but the fact that really big strings don't like running through the body since they don't take severe bending particularly well (which affects tuning stability, intonation, and other things).


----------



## Metalman X

I've been intrigued by this model for awhile, but yet to actually play one. Just seems like a little different of a flavor and approach. Might be just the thing I need to break my writers block.

Question... what kinda strings would I need to make this play tightly tuned down a step and a half to C#? My main guitars are tuned to C# using 13-56 if that gives you any more idea... so naturally, wanna be that octave lower. 

I do have several actual basses mind you. And 3 baritone guitars.... so I'm looking at this as something between the lines so to speak. at least in feel and approach, anyway.


----------



## Daniel13

Metalman X said:


> I've been intrigued by this model for awhile, but yet to actually play one. Just seems like a little different of a flavor and approach. Might be just the thing I need to break my writers block.
> 
> Question... what kinda strings would I need to make this play tightly tuned down a step and a half to C#? My main guitars are tuned to C# using 13-56 if that gives you any more idea... so naturally, wanna be that octave lower.
> 
> I do have several actual basses mind you. And 3 baritone guitars.... so I'm looking at this as something between the lines so to speak. at least in feel and approach, anyway.



you would be able to with the stock strings which i'm pretty sure are d'addario bass VI strings, i would recommend getting a set with a 95 E string though. i play mine in drop D and it's just a tad floppy for me. kalium and labella make bigger strings for bass VI's


----------



## Metalman X

Daniel13 said:


> you would be able to with the stock strings which i'm pretty sure are d'addario bass VI strings, i would recommend getting a set with a 95 E string though. i play mine in drop D and it's just a tad floppy for me. kalium and labella make bigger strings for bass VI's



Ahh, good to know. I do tend to prefer tighter strings. My baritones, for example, are tuned to A standard, and I use 14's on them... I think the low E is like a 68 on those? Around there. And for my 25.5 scale axes, I use 13-56 for C#. But so long as I know I can get some variety in strings for these, I may start to seriously pursue one. Thanx!


----------



## FretSpider

Tuning a baritone to drop B might prove slightly problematic, but since I've never tried the Ibby out, I can't say for sure. What I think though, based purely on an educated guess, based off of pictures online is that you're going to have problems at the bridge. I'm not entirely convinced that a B will fit through the saddle. It looks like its stock low E _BARELY_ fits. There's a chance it could work if you machined out the bridge, but it would be a shame to ruin a nice piece of hardware! 

Here's a closeup I found of the bridge I found. Notice that E.


----------



## Daniel13

i believe someone already mentioned a 95 will barely fit through the bridge so i'd say that might be the limit. kalium makes plenty of bass VI varieties.


----------



## Metalman X

Daniel13 said:


> i believe someone already mentioned a 95 will barely fit through the bridge so i'd say that might be the limit. kalium makes plenty of bass VI varieties.



Yeah... I wasnt planning on tuning it to B though, thankfully.

I'll save my 35" scale Traben basses for that low.

But I feel like C# should be perfectly doable for this. i hope... cuz I'm planning on grabbing one in the next week or two


----------



## Daniel13

i will tune mine down to C# and let you know how it feels and sounds later on tonight or tomorrow, i'm kinda curious now lol


----------



## Metalman X

Daniel13 said:


> i will tune mine down to C# and let you know how it feels and sounds later on tonight or tomorrow, i'm kinda curious now lol



Oh! Very cool, thanx!


----------



## Daniel13

ok just tried drop C# and personally it sounds good and feels good to me, a little floppy but nothing that you won't get used to in 5 minutes. sounds good for most metal except Djenting in my opinion. drop C is the hard limit though so anything lower would definitely require a 95 and with that you might be able to get down to drop B or even drop A (i might need to try that lol)


----------



## Metalman X

So, i just grabbed one up.. haven't really played it yet.

I'm on justrstrings and looking for set of heavier strings for C#

Thing is... I'm not even sure what to search for to find a set for this instruments. Search keeps bringing up baritone guitar strings, or standard 6-string bass strings. Anybody point me in the right direction?

Thanx in advance


----------



## Daniel13

Circle K Strings - 6 String Guitar Sets | Page 1 of 2

here ya go, the 90 or the 94 set should work pretty good


----------



## Metalman X

Daniel13 said:


> Circle K Strings - 6 String Guitar Sets | Page 1 of 2
> 
> here ya go, the 90 or the 94 set should work pretty good



Awesome! Thank you! Ordered up a set a couple days ago and expecting them to arrive tomorrow. 

so as you guys may have surmised from that initial bit, I picked up one of these badboys from Samash a couple days ago (Thankfully, an almost too easy decision since I got most my Samash credit card paid off). So far, very impressed! Definitely fun to play, and sounds great too. Gets closer to a standard bass tone than I expected, in fact, which is awesome. Stock strings are a tad floppy even in the standard tuning, but still fun to play... once my new set gets here and I tune it where I want it I suspect I'll have a real hard time putting it down!

Bottom line, anybody on the fence about grabbing one, I say take the plunge. It's a very cool axe indeed!


----------



## TemjinStrife

Let us know how well those strings fit into the string-through bridge. A friend of mine has an SRC6 and wants to get heavier strings than a standard .095 on the low end.


----------



## Metalman X

TemjinStrife said:


> Let us know how well those strings fit into the string-through bridge. A friend of mine has an SRC6 and wants to get heavier strings than a standard .095 on the low end.



will do. the standard is an .84 though. I ordered a .94 or a .96 so we'll see how those work. Theres one or two sets larger than that available, but according to what others said here, those may not fit, so hoping that the .96 is enough.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Oh really, I didn't realize it was that thin. I have a Schecter Bass VI with a .095 on the low E, and I end up wanting more tension (although I'm a bass player).


----------



## Metalman X

So I just spent about an hour playing direct into my DAW, just playing, and also dialing in a couple of presets for it on a POD X3 Pro.

And I gotta say,using a dual tone preset that consisted of one side a clean GK RB and another side an overdriven Ampeg SVT, and some compression, I can get a killer DD Verni style overdriven thrash 'clang'. Me likey!


----------



## Metalman X

Okay... little update...

Got my strings from Circle-K today (nice packaging, might I add), got the following set

Low to high:
94
70
53
39
31
22p


Well, for those curious, the .94 does NOT fit the stock tuner. Almost, but not quite. Kinda' a bummer, BUT I'm a handy guy... I drilled out the tuning peg a tad, and viola! Fit's like a glove! Could even go up another size or two now if I want to... and I'm thinking I might wanna go up the one more size. Not sure yet. Gonna grab some grub, take a puff, and tune and intonate it in a few, than I'll know for sure.

So yeah... for those of you interested in what will fit this fooker, now you know... stock, not much above the stock .86 string. But if you got a steady hand, little patience, you can easily drill out the peg hole wider and make it work... so long as your not squeemish about doing semi-sorta-irreversible changes to the instrument


----------



## PunchLine

Metalman X said:


> Okay... little update...
> 
> Got my strings from Circle-K today (nice packaging, might I add), got the following set
> 
> Low to high:
> 94
> 70
> 53
> 39
> 31
> 22p



Cool! Which tuning do you use, the factory tuning E-to-E or something else? I also got one 10 days ago and I love this instrument already. The clean chords sound super when the the lowest note of the chord is played on the low A string but not so much when the it is played on the low E string.


----------



## Fathand

Let's up this because now I can give some user feedback on this bass hybrid.. had first band rehearsals with the SRC a couple of days ago. 

Background: We've had a bit of a break for the last 18 months and I pretty much went to playing guitar 99% of the time - I bought the SRC to get a more guitar like feel on a bass so that all the hard work I put into guitar playing won't go into waste. As we all know, hitting a 34" scale 4-string bass vs. a 6/7 -string guitar IS a different beast position wise etc. 

We tune to D-standard, but my work is pretty much in the 2 lowest strings (+ some 5ths on the 3rd - hey, it's old school DM ). Looked at my leftover strings -box and decided that a GHS Bass boomer .95 and .70 will have to do for the low D & G -strings. Didn't change anything else. Swapped the strings, tuned to DGDGBE - boom, just about perfect. It might be better with a tad thicker strings and a little bit more tension but felt good enough to do. 

Worked in rehearsals too - with the EMG's we're pretty much in the same territory that a 34" scale bass would be. The note decays a bit faster (IMO, at least) but under two Marshall stacks we're not getting that much into audible area anyways. In short: worked like a charm. 

Plays like a guitar, so left & right hand positions are comfortable, the only thing I noticed is that my left hand muscle memory tries to skip a string every once and a while, when going between strings as the SRC's strings are a lot closer to each other than with a normal bass. 

 to Ibanez, this hybrid seems to be working for my needs. Looking forward to testing this on a gig too (that's the real test for any instrument, IMHO)


----------



## Metalman X

Still diggin' mine. Especially with the bass expansion on my POD HD Pro X. I'm finding I get just as good a low end and everything with it than my 35" scale length Trabens... amazing. Especially with an Ibanez Phat-Hed overdrive in the HD's loop boosting the Ampeg SVT bright model. mixed with a clean signal

I did recently order up a size thicker string set from Circle K just cuz I feel like there could be a c-hair less flap on the current strings tuned to C# right now. Should be here later this week.

Anybody wonder how it would sound with a set of EMG DC's or CS' as opposed to the HZ's? I mean, lovin' it already as-is, but the tinkerer in me can't help but wonder.

Also... how awesome would this bass look with the same wood gain and flat black finish as on the Ibanez M80M guitar?! I would buy another one in a second in that finish.


----------



## Daniel13

Metalman X said:


> Still diggin' mine. Especially with the bass expansion on my POD HD Pro X. I'm finding I get just as good a low end and everything with it than my 35" scale length Trabens... amazing. Especially with an Ibanez Phat-Hed overdrive in the HD's loop boosting the Ampeg SVT bright model. mixed with a clean signal
> 
> I did recently order up a size thicker string set from Circle K just cuz I feel like there could be a c-hair less flap on the current strings tuned to C# right now. Should be here later this week.
> 
> Anybody wonder how it would sound with a set of EMG DC's or CS' as opposed to the HZ's? I mean, lovin' it already as-is, but the tinkerer in me can't help but wonder.
> 
> Also... how awesome would this bass look with the same wood gain and flat black finish as on the Ibanez M80M guitar?! I would buy another one in a second in that finish.



i don't even want to think about new pickups for this thing lol i absolutely love this thing. definitely going to get new strings for it though what size E string did you go with?

i'm waiting for an S series version myself, i can go either stained black or the same finish both would be gorgeous.


----------



## Metalman X

Daniel13 said:


> i don't even want to think about new pickups for this thing lol i absolutely love this thing. definitely going to get new strings for it though what size E string did you go with?
> 
> i'm waiting for an S series version myself, i can go either stained black or the same finish both would be gorgeous.



Well, mines tuned down to C# standard. I just upped the strings a little more this weekend to a thicker Circle K set: 22p / 29 / 41 / 55 / 73 / 98

This set turns out to be the one I wanted. Tight enough, and great tone too. Just remember, I drilled out my low E tuning peg to a wider size. So if you plan on getting anything much more thicker than the stock set, you'll need to do the same. Or maybe theres a tuning peg you can get ready made like that somewhere, I'm sure, if you don't wanna drill it.


Yeah, I'm still thinking of painting mine flat black, like the M80M, or maybe going a vdarker forest green, like I did with a Brice bass awhile back. 

I'm also wondering if I can track down a pair of EMG SSD pickups.... supposedly similar to what the HZ's became, but were originally made exclusively for Spector. I dunno... the SCR sounds great as is, especially with thicker strings. But the tinkerer in me just can't help but wonder if I can make it even better-er


----------



## HaMMerHeD

DC would give you more high-end snap than the HZ, but if you want deep growly bass, the HZ is probably a better choice. EMG HZ pups get a lot of .... from guitarists, but they are great passive bass humbuckers.


----------



## Metalman X

HaMMerHeD said:


> DC would give you more high-end snap than the HZ, but if you want deep growly bass, the HZ is probably a better choice. EMG HZ pups get a lot of .... from guitarists, but they are great passive bass humbuckers.



I do want a tad more aggression... playing mostly blackened thrash type stuff, but I do some sludgy doom .... too.

I got a 35CS on the way. I already have a 35DC I'm pulling from another bass, as well as an EMG 3 band EQ w/ parametric mid (this will all be wired to 18v). I'm thinking DC in the bridge for that extra aggression, and CS in the sweetspot position. I usually play with the blend knob nearly centered with a slight favor towards the sweetspot. Basically want that deep low end bit with a nice aggressive bite on the top. I typically leave the active EQ's alone aside from boosting the midrange a few notches. The tone I shoot for that I hear in my head, and get 90% of the way there (thanks in large part to my POD HD Pro X and my Ibanez PD-7) is something like a cross between that Rex Brown and 2000's era D.D. Verni. Although I sometimes tinker with that real over the top drive that Peter Steele often used too. 

Like I said.... most the way to what I want. But I think my hotrodding the SRC's electronics in this way may nail it. Thoughts?

On a side note, I own several other basses... three Trabens, and a couple of BC Riches. The SRC actually does everything any of those basses do tone wise, but trumps them all in terms of speedy pick playability. This is such a great tool for metal bass playing. The only thing it won't do is some of the slap n' pop stuff, which I enjoy doing from time to time, but doesn't really gel much with my writing style aside from occasional accents, so no big deal. That said, I've seen a dude on youtube slap on it... and it sounded fine. Maybe if someones got small enough hands? At 6'2"and over 400lbs I certainly don't, lol. (this bass looks like a little fiddle on me... as do most instruments really) 

I'm just consistently impressed with it. I bought it to have something different... didn't expect it to become my go-to bass and it did. This from a guy who typically favored 35" scale length basses (which I still use for my low A tuned stuff I write on my Baritone guitars.... I don't see the SRC going that low with good intonation without serious mods)


----------



## Fathand

One thing about string size, if you don't want to drill the tuning pegs try GHS boomers - they taper towards the end of the string (the clothed red part of the string) - if you cut it from a suitable part it will fit the hole in the peg works nicely. I put a .95 in there without any mods and I would imagine a .100 would fit without a hitch also. 

Other manufacturers might have the tapered ends also (D'addario maybe?), I just used what leftovers I had at home. 

Still digging my SRC, another rehearsals behind me now and I'm finding the right feel/technique for this bass - I've had to lighten my pick hand attack a bit so that I don't hit three strings at once


----------



## Metalman X

So... this all happened... 

NONE MORE BLACK! 

I still wanna do something different with the knobs though. Can't seem to find the cosmo black/dark chrome knobs to match the bridge and tuning pegs. And I imagine finding a concentric set for the parametric mids (which I had to locate to the rear of the control cavity to fit the second 9v) will be even more of a task.

But yes... 3 band EMG EQ w/ parametric mids, and a pair of EMG 35CS pickups (thought I had a DC around, was wrong... still may wanna get one for the bridge though)


----------



## Fathand

Played the first gig with this thing last weekend.. it took a couple of songs to adjust after 10 years of muscle memory tried to kick in but after that worked like a charm. Plays more like a guitar (I play everything with a pick live) but still sounds like a bass. 

I did notice that the .95 on the low E (or D, as we detune) was a bit too floppy, I tend to pick harder live and at times the string felt like boiled spaghetti. Gotta try a .100 next.


----------



## Fathand

Lifting this to see if anyone has information about a _guitar_ case that the SCR would fit in? I need a case for flying + because I'm cheap - Bass case is too large (would have to pay extra).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fathand said:


> Lifting this to see if anyone has information about a _guitar_ case that the SCR would fit in? I need a case for flying + because I'm cheap - Bass case is too large (would have to pay extra).



An RG9C should work, but I doubt it's significantly smaller than a bass case. Might have to take it to some shops and try cases out. 

Cases are made to protect, outer dimensions are rarely considered.


----------



## Fathand

MaxOfMetal said:


> An RG9C should work, but I doubt it's significantly smaller than a bass case. Might have to take it to some shops and try cases out.
> 
> Cases are made to protect, outer dimensions are rarely considered.



I actually found a case that most likely fits the measurements AND fits the SCR - Gators JAG-case (wood deluxe). Inner measurements are big enough for the bass and outer measurements a lot smaller than your normal bass/ERG case. Had to order it online, though, so can't be absolutely sure yet. I'll report here when I get it.


----------



## skeeler

Fathand said:


> I actually found a case that most likely fits the measurements AND fits the SCR - Gators JAG-case (wood deluxe). Inner measurements are big enough for the bass and outer measurements a lot smaller than your normal bass/ERG case. Had to order it online, though, so can't be absolutely sure yet. I'll report here when I get it.



Can you report back on how the SRC6 fits in this case? I'm intersted in one of these instruments, but I'd like to get a hardcore for it? 

On a related note, does anyone know if Gator's baritone guitar case fits nicely?

Gator Deluxe ABS Molded Case - Extra Long Baritone Guitar | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Fathand

skeeler said:


> Can you report back on how the SRC6 fits in this case? I'm intersted in one of these instruments, but I'd like to get a hardcore for it?
> 
> On a related note, does anyone know if Gator's baritone guitar case fits nicely?
> 
> Gator Deluxe ABS Molded Case - Extra Long Baritone Guitar | Sweetwater.com



The JAG case was fine for the SRC.


----------



## Action

skeeler said:


> On a related note, does anyone know if Gator's baritone guitar case fits nicely?
> 
> Gator Deluxe ABS Molded Case - Extra Long Baritone Guitar | Sweetwater.com



I realized this is the case I have for my schecter 8. Let's do a test fit...

The upper horn of the src6 does not fit. It would with a modification to the foam padding, which would probably be ugly.


----------



## skeeler

Fathand and Action,

Thank you both for replying directly to my question. It looks like the Gator JAG case is what I need. Is this the one you have, Fathand?

Gator Deluxe Wood Case - Offset-body Electric Guitar | Sweetwater.com

Thanks again.


----------



## skeeler

One more question about the SRC6:

I'm not a big fan of Cosmo Black. Since I would likely replace the tuners with lightweight models anyway, I might as well change the bridge to a different color. Does anyone know if other Ibanez bridges are direct replacements for the Tight End bridge on the SRC6?


----------



## Fathand

skeeler said:


> Fathand and Action,
> 
> Thank you both for replying directly to my question. It looks like the Gator JAG case is what I need. Is this the one you have, Fathand?
> 
> Gator Deluxe Wood Case - Offset-body Electric Guitar | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Thanks again.



GW-JAG Wood deluxe is what I got... looks like that's the case.


----------



## skeeler

Great. Thanks.


----------



## John Fucking Bonham

Fathand said:


> One thing about string size, if you don't want to drill the tuning pegs try GHS boomers - they taper towards the end of the string (the clothed red part of the string) - if you cut it from a suitable part it will fit the hole in the peg works nicely. I put a .95 in there without any mods and I would imagine a .100 would fit without a hitch also.
> 
> Other manufacturers might have the tapered ends also (D'addario maybe?), I just used what leftovers I had at home.
> 
> Still digging my SRC, another rehearsals behind me now and I'm finding the right feel/technique for this bass - I've had to lighten my pick hand attack a bit so that I don't hit three strings at once



Do you have a part number for those strings? I understand that the Tapered boomers might work but I can't seem to find anything other than large scale? I'm a bit of a newb so you'll have to bare with me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fathand

If IRC, they were the A and D string from a GHS .115 - .50 set, working as the E and A string for the SRC. I can't check anymore because the bass moved on a while ago.


----------



## alwaysnew

Has anyone tried putting "normal" guitar strings on the SRC6? Would it work? Just curious to see if it could double as an electric guitar with, say .46 as the lower E. Would it be too floppy?


----------



## Aidil

alwaysnew said:


> Has anyone tried putting "normal" guitar strings on the SRC6? Would it work? Just curious to see if it could double as an electric guitar with, say .46 as the lower E. Would it be too floppy?


Never done it and wouldn't even consider it. They were quite floppy enough using the stock .084 as the low E (E1) and I'm happy with current .095 replacement from La Bella's.

But what do you mean by "it could double as an electric guitar"? You 'd like it to be tuned E1-A1-D2-G2-B2-E3 just as standard SRC6 tuning and also could be tighten up to electric guitar standard E2-A2-D3-G3-B3-E4 tuning?


----------



## alwaysnew

Sorry, maybe I was a bit unclear. What I was thinking was tuning to E2-A2-D3-G3-B3-E4 with thinner guitar strings. Kind of like a piccolo 6-string bass. 

(Been looking for a guitar with a bridge placed close to the bottom like the SRC6 (like most bass guitars actually), but there are few options.)


----------



## A-Branger

alwaysnew said:


> Sorry, maybe I was a bit unclear. What I was thinking was tuning to E2-A2-D3-G3-B3-E4 with thinner guitar strings. Kind of like a piccolo 6-string bass.
> 
> (Been looking for a guitar with a bridge placed close to the bottom like the SRC6 (like most bass guitars actually), but there are few options.)



soooo you want a standard tuned E guitar, but on a 30" scale? 

the reason why the bridge is so close to the edge of the body (like basses are), is because the longer scale lenght required, so the guitar/bass body wont be too huge either. Only way you could find that on a standard guitar is with a headless model as the body is smaller to acces the tunners of the bridge. If I understand your post corectly, then this is your way to go. This Ibanez has too big of a scale lenght in order to be usefull for a standard E tuning guitar. Unless you like humongous amounts of tension, even with a set of 9's


----------



## alwaysnew

You are probably right. And the fret size might be too big for guitar-like chords and such. 

Too bad I have such a hard time with the look and feel of headless guitars...


----------



## Aidil

alwaysnew said:


> Sorry, maybe I was a bit unclear. What I was thinking was tuning to E2-A2-D3-G3-B3-E4 with thinner guitar strings. Kind of like a piccolo 6-string bass.
> 
> (Been looking for a guitar with a bridge placed close to the bottom like the SRC6 (like most bass guitars actually), but there are few options.)


as mentioned by @A-Branger, you'd get too much of tension, in case you are using usual guitar gauges .010-.046.

But come to think of it... the standard gauge for the D2 string on the SRC6 is .056 and its high E3 string is .024. So... maybe... just maybe... a .010-.046 set would still be usable on the SRC6 tuned E2-A2-D3-G3-B3-E4... or maybe using .008-038 set.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

alwaysnew said:


> Has anyone tried putting "normal" guitar strings on the SRC6? Would it work? Just curious to see if it could double as an electric guitar with, say .46 as the lower E. Would it be too floppy?



Yes this is very possible. I did it with my squire bass VI when I first got it just to see and I loved it. Eventually I put the original strings back on, but moved the A string to the E slot and shifted the whole guitar up a string then threw an .009 string on the high e and tuned it to Ab standard(Ab-ab) like standard down 4 whole steps. I have the src6 as well but prefer to keep it in the "standard" short scale 6 string bass tuning of E1-e3.


----------



## alwaysnew

ohmanthisiscool

That’s cool! But how does the fret size feel in "guitar-mode"? Too big for chords and finger style playing? Or OK?


----------



## ixlramp

alwaysnew that could work certainly, with a .008 set, depending on what tension you like. A longer scale reduces perceived tension so it may be fine. If still too tight you could always create a custom lighter set using a .007 on top (D'Addario NYXL .007s are good, strong and probably help by sounding 'thicker'). If all else fails detune a bit.

I don't understand the issue with fret size, jumbo frets only help, they don't hinder chords or fingerstyle play. There's a reason metal-focussed guitars tend to have jumbo frets. Less flesh contact with fretboard means more force on the strings and cleaner chording.


----------



## alwaysnew

ixlramp, very interesting! Thank you. 

Another question: since the SRC6 has passive pickups, will they still work fine if there is no battery? I guess the EQ won't work but will the guitar sound OK?


----------



## A-Branger

ixlramp said:


> I don't understand the issue with fret size,



I think he wasnt reffering to the fret "fret" size, like the metal part of it. But rather the space between two frets. Due to the 30" scale its harder to do traditionally chrods as the frets are further appart



alwaysnew said:


> Another question: since the SRC6 has passive pickups, will they still work fine if there is no battery? I guess the EQ won't work but will the guitar sound OK?



Like any other bass with active EQ, it wont work without the battery. Having say that, the batery last a good year(or more), as long as you remember to un-plug the cable after playing. Plus Ibanez has an easy quick compartement for the battery on the back, so I dont get the issue with it?. Just put all the knobs on the +0- position, or use the EQ to color your tone better


----------



## MoreThan4

If anyone is still looking for an HSC for this bass, the Fender Mustang Bass case is nearly a perfect fit. It's only a couple of inches too long and does require a little added padding to help support/cradle the neck, but the interior width is perfect. In comoarison, the Gator GW-JAG case mentioned above is too wide and bulky.

Unfortunately, the Mustang case is overpriced new, but used or during a big-box discount sale would be a bit more reasonable. I was lucky enough to get one heavily discounted when I bought a MIJ Mustang Bass RI a few years ago. That bass now resides in a different (ESP) case, so my new SRC6 has a home.


----------



## alwaysnew

Just got mine and it's really nice. Such a warm and rich tone. 

However, I was a bit surprised when I saw the body finish. In many photos it's kind of half glossy and "dark chocolate" colored, but the one I got was just like wood painted brown. A bit more flat. Are there two versions or did they just change the finishing type at some point?


----------

